# Crazy



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi, guys it's been a month + since my last post, So me n my daughter are doing well well adjusted to the new place. I'm on my third trimester now with the pregnancy. which STBEH is denying the baby which I'm not worried about.
Since I moved out STBEH always tries to make excuses to see me and even go to an extent of lying and picking up our daughter from creche so I can go get her from him claiming that the teachers called him which I did confirm with the teachers that they didn't.
so I ended putting my foot down that he is not going to give me nonsense and act the way he does. 
now I've been comfortable forgetting him in the process somehow I noticed that everytime he sees me on the free way he will start flashing behind me and overtake just so I can see him then he will speed up like he is showing off, he does this everytime he sees me and sometimes I don't even see him I just notice when I see a reckless driver that it is him, whats that about? sometimes he will want to call me at night and say ohh you guys are already sleeping I just got home? or he will give me explanations I didn't ask for, and go on about how busy he is at work (situations where I'm pushed to meet up with him) and how he is going to other offices . Whats that about?


----------



## Orange_Pekoe (Jan 5, 2015)

You know what it's about my dear, he is seeking attention from you.
And you have to be honest with yourself, you do notice it and like the attention. If it was not there, you'd panic.

This is part of the process. Concentrate on making a healthy environment for yourself, your daughter and your child-to-come. Being a single mom is very difficult and you have to do your best to build a productive and healthy life for yourself. Have a talk with your husband, tell him that you both must be act mature because any reckless behaviour (the driving stunts, picking them up from school without notice) will rub off on your children.


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

That's what m doing he has a girl friend already n I definitely do not want attention from him, he's rejecting the baby that m carrying well he can't reject my baby n not reject me. I thought his act is immature n I know this is not a good thing but sometimes I think about how life will be like if he were to pass on. After all I went through I can never enjoy his attention maybe his suffering for all the things he did.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why does he say that he denies your unborn baby?


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

He still sees you as a partner, and is trying to get you to engage to validate that notion.. Keep ignoring him, and if you feel danger, gather evidence and call authorities.

You do not want to get drawn back into the cycle after you expended a lot of emotions and energy to escape in the first place.

He wants you to join him in his world again, and probbably misses the power he had over you so he does not have to deal with himself or start over finding someone else to draw in.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

If he denies the kid is his, and has no reason to think so, I would only speak to him about your daughter. If you cheated and he has doubts, that's a whole different post I will have to write (so i hope my first assumption is correct!)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

scatty said:


> If he denies the kid is his, and has no reason to think so, I would only speak to him about your daughter. If you cheated and he has doubts, that's a whole different post I will have to write (so i hope my first assumption is correct!)


He cheated, not her.


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

Because I was no longer letting him control me n when I was suspecting I was pregnant he smiled n said if you are this means you are stuck with this monster then he suggested we go to the doctor to confirm I was under a lot of stress do I told him I will go to doctor when m ready . So because I didn't up to doctor when he wanted me to he said he wants nothing to do with the baby. 2 weeks later went to hospital cause I was not feeling well Doc confirmed I was pregnant n he said he was not the father. I think he is denying the baby to hurt he but he is only hurting himself.


EleGirl said:


> Why does he say that he denies your unborn baby?


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Why does he say that he denies your unborn baby?



Because I was no longer letting him control me n when I was suspecting I was pregnant he smiled n said if you are this means you are stuck with this monster then he suggested we go to the doctor to confirm I was under a lot of stress do I told him I will go to doctor when m ready . So because I didn't up to doctor when he wanted me to he said he wants nothing to do with the baby. 2 weeks later went to hospital cause I was not feeling well Doc confirmed I was pregnant n he said he was not the father. I think he is denying the baby to hurt he but he is only hurting himself.


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

scatty said:


> If he denies the kid is his, and has no reason to think so, I would only speak to him about your daughter. If you cheated and he has doubts, that's a whole different post I will have to write (so i hope my first assumption is correct!)


I only talk to him about our daughter . I've never cheated or attempted to cheat on him.


----------

